# Equalizer Hitch



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Hi,
I had seen that alot of you use the equilizer hitch and I had a couple questions. There are two places on my hitch for sway control and the dealer installed one but from what I read there is not a need for one at all, so why does eq put places to add them. Also how do you accurately set your hitch. I have tinkered with it but not reallly sure the precise way to set it? Not sure about the spacers and all that on the ball?? How do you know if it perfectley level?









Thanks,
John


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Here are the installation instructions for the Equal-i-zer hitch:

Instructions

I have reinstalled my Equal-i-zer twice...once when I changed vehicles and once when I changed the OEM hitch.
It's not hard, just read the instructions carefully and follow them.

Dan


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I think that their might be some confusion between the brand Equal-i-zer WD system and a equilizing WD hitch. The Equal-i-zer has built in sway control in its design. A equilizing hitch needs to have a friction sway control added to the side of the setup ( http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~3400.htm ). James


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I think that their might be some confusion between the brand Equal-i-zer WD system and a equilizing WD hitch. The Equal-i-zer has built in sway control in its design. A equilizing hitch needs to have a friction sway control added to the side of the setup ( http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~3400.htm ). James


Hey thanks for the friend invite. Love you personal website.

I think you need to frind some really level ground. Next measure the distance of the grount to the bottom edge of your front and rear bumper and write them down. Then measure the distances again with the Outback hooked to your tow vwhicle. Did it change...if the back went down and the front went up you need a wdh. Hope this helps.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have to agree with Gareth's Dad. The Equalizer hitch has sway control as part of the hitch itself, not somethng you add on later.

I have mine set as high up on the brackets as I can get them for my Suburban. Rides very well. When I use my Silverado, however, the nose is a little high. Can't switch them out each time, so I just leave it. It takes some practice to get your rig level and adjusted correctly. Follow the instructions and you'll get it.

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Mine is a equalizer II hitch!! God Bless!!



GarethsDad said:


> I think that their might be some confusion between the brand Equal-i-zer WD system and a equilizing WD hitch. The Equal-i-zer has built in sway control in its design. A equilizing hitch needs to have a friction sway control added to the side of the setup ( http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~3400.htm ). James


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Sounds good. I had the type that had the chains but this one had the holes and heavy duty pins to adjust..



mswalt said:


> Have to agree with Gareth's Dad. The Equalizer hitch has sway control as part of the hitch itself, not somethng you add on later.
> 
> I have mine set as high up on the brackets as I can get them for my Suburban. Rides very well. When I use my Silverado, however, the nose is a little high. Can't switch them out each time, so I just leave it. It takes some practice to get your rig level and adjusted correctly. Follow the instructions and you'll get it.
> 
> ...


----------



## inhisfire (Jul 21, 2008)

Thanks for the comments!! I appreciate your input!! God Bless!!



countrygirl said:


> I think that their might be some confusion between the brand Equal-i-zer WD system and a equilizing WD hitch. The Equal-i-zer has built in sway control in its design. A equilizing hitch needs to have a friction sway control added to the side of the setup ( http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~3400.htm ). James


Hey thanks for the friend invite. Love you personal website.

I think you need to frind some really level ground. Next measure the distance of the grount to the bottom edge of your front and rear bumper and write them down. Then measure the distances again with the Outback hooked to your tow vwhicle. Did it change...if the back went down and the front went up you need a wdh. Hope this helps.
[/quote]


----------

